# Issues with candle burn



## jss16 (Apr 16, 2017)

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47...0170416152540661.JPG/ps=50/r=1/rx=720/ry=480/


candle is 3"


----------



## santa (Aug 8, 2016)

You need a more thick candle punched!

Thomas


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Yep, wick is too small. Should use a 60 ply wick. Mann Lake's catalog has a recommended wick size for each candle mold for pure beeswax. I've seen several candle sites that recommend the same size wick for all candles of the same size regardless of which type of wax is used. That's just not true. Beeswax takes a larger wick than most other types of waxes.


----------



## jss16 (Apr 16, 2017)

GaSteve said:


> Yep, wick is too small. Should use a 60 ply wick. Mann Lake's catalog has a recommended wick size for each candle mold for pure beeswax. I've seen several candle sites that recommend the same size wick for all candles of the same size regardless of which type of wax is used. That's just not true. Beeswax takes a larger wick than most other types of waxes.


I was told square wick is the best for beeswax


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may find this article useful ...
http://www.beeculture.com/the-right-size-wick/


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Mann Lake's 60 ply wick works perfectly for a 3" beeswax pillar. It leaves just a thin shell as it burns, glowing from the inside out. The shell can be gently folded inward as it burns to completely consume the wax. I'm not sure if it's considered "square" or not. It's all about pulling the right amount of molten wax toward the flame. Too much and it runs and makes a mess. Too little and it tunnels then goes out.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Wax should be very finely filtered too or otherwise the wick will plug and not pull up the wax as well. In the picture though I think simply too small. I had a big coffee mug I wanted to turn into a candle and had to twist together three stands of the wick I had to prevent the tunnel and drowning of the flame.


----------

